# JUnit: nach fehlgeschlagenem Test nicht abbrechen



## tm001 (14. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit JUnit Methoden meines Projektes testen und habe eine Menge von Eingabedaten, mit denen ich möglichst viele (alle) Fehlerfälle abdecken möchte. 

Ich habe nun eine JUnit Test-Methode, mit der ich in einer Schleife alle Eingabetupel durchgehe und der zu testenden Funktion übergebe.

Leider bricht JUnit den Test ab, sobald ein Fehler auftritt. Wenn ich diesen Fehler behebe, stoße ich auf den nächsten usw. Ich würde aber gerne mit einem Mal sehen, welche Fälle Fehler produzieren. 

Ein ähnliches Problem tritt bei erwarteten Exceptions auf. Der Test verläuft zwar positiv (Exception wird geworfen), aber durch ebendiese Exception bricht auch der Test ab und weitere Daten werden nicht durchlaufen.

Danke schon mal für alle Hinweise!

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2008)

> Ein ähnliches Problem tritt bei erwarteten Exceptions auf. Der Test verläuft zwar positiv (Exception wird geworfen), aber durch ebendiese Exception bricht auch der Test ab und weitere Daten werden nicht durchlaufen.


Probier mal das:

```
try {
// code der Excetpion verursachen soll

fail();// wenn er bis hier kommt wurde die erwartete Exception nicht geworfen
} catch(Exception guteException) {

}
// hier geht's dann weiter
```


----------



## tm001 (14. Jan 2008)

die annotation meiner methode lautet ja


```
@Test(expected = guteExceptionclass)
```

junit erwartet also die exception. wenn ich die exception abfange, kommt die exception bei junit nicht an, darum meldet junit einen fehler ("AssertionError: Expected exception ..." )


----------



## tm001 (14. Jan 2008)

achso jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. ist zwar nicht im sinne des erfinders, dürfte aber trotzdem funktionieren. (danke schon mal!)

bleibt noch das andere problem mit dem abbruch der testdatenreihe bei einem fehler.


----------

